# Шейный остеохондроз, нестабильность дисков, головокружение



## Роман78 (18 Дек 2017)

Меня зовут Роман. 39 лет. У меня диагноз шейный остеохондроз, нестабильность дисков, протрузии и т.д. (более подробно расписано в прикрепленных файлах). Симптомы : Уже примерно 2 года - Головокружение, шатания, скачки давления, панические атаки, по утрам примерно раз в месяц бывает после сна двоение в глазах и головокружение кратковременное, очень страшно в эти моменты. Целый день как вареный. левая рука немеет. Правая часть головы постоянно тянет со стороны темечка и за правым ухом. Ощущение жуткое. Все время как на корабле шатает и тянет правая сторона головы. А нажимаю на шею справа, ощущение тошноты и дурноты сразу же, особенно по вечерам. 5 минут занимаюсь на уличных тренажерах для пенсионеров и сразу же кружится голова и шатает.... Делал в ютубе статические упражнения с надавливанием на лоб, сзади и сбоку... К вечеру тошнит и кружится голова от этих занятий. Бессонница. Не сплю до 4 утра. Состояние дурноты перед сном постоянно. Лежу на подушке, закрываю глаза и летают вертолетики в голове. Запрокидываю голову на подушке, начинает кружиться голова. Спазмы головы и шеи практически постоянно. Шея не болит, но чувство тяжести и дискомфорта. Может печь шею справа и голову справа. Печет так, как будто намазали разогревающей мазью. Помогает карвалол. Становится полегче. Мигрени бывают, но не каждый день. Сбросил вес. Весил 86 кг, теперь 73 кг. Лучше не стало, но теперь хотя бы давление меньше скачет при панических атаках, раньше скакало до 200, теперь максимум 150 скачет. С паническими атаками научился справляться. Атаки все реже. В норме давление 120 на 70. Очень беспокоят шатания, головокружения, дурнота, тошнота и иногда двоение в глазах после сна. Ходил по неврологам. Бесполезно. Говорят, нестабильность дисков... Рекомендуют гимнастику и плавание... Уважаемые форумчане! Как Вы думаете? Реально восстановиться? Готов работать над собой и своим здоровьем. Помогите, пожалуйста советом. С уважением, Роман.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Дек 2017)

Необходимо посетить ЛОР-врача для исключения вестибулопатии.


----------



## Роман78 (18 Дек 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Необходимо посетить ЛОР-врача для исключения вестибулопатии.


Благодарю Вас за рекомендацию. Обязательно запишусь  и напишу, что сказал ЛОР-врач.


----------

